
My path to emacs - ingve
http://hashnuke.com/2016/01/31/my-path-to-emacs.html
======
arc0re
I don't understand the need to use project files with a text editor. Its like
one of the reasons why I don't use IDEs - they force you to use a damn project
file. I just use folders and I keep it organized the way I like.

